# Which trial in PA/NJ/MD area would you recommend?



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

I just found out that I am going to be headed up to visit family in Jersey around the second week of June. It's too late to enter my dog in any of these trials, but I wanted to at least take my younger sister to watch one. Here are the trials I am looking at:

-USDAA, Keystone Agility Club in Bethlehem PA

-AKC, Agility Association of Central New Jersey in Jamesburg, NJ

-NADAC, Artful Dodgers in Westminster MD

I'm leaning towards the USDAA trial, but am not familiar with any of these sites/clubs and would appreciate any thoughts on which would be the best to show off agility to my little sis.


----------



## Aster (May 17, 2008)

You could come to the DOCNA trial in Bloomsberg, Pa







It hasn't closed yet.

http://www.docna.com/Events.aspx


----------



## sleachy (Aug 10, 2001)

I had never heard of DOCNA!! 
I might have to try it out!


----------



## GSDBESTK9 (Mar 26, 2002)

I'm sure the Westminster, MD one is at the Caroll soccer place. Very nice facility.







I've trialed there many times as it is one of my favorite place, however, it can get very got there during the summer months.


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I'll be at the JAG AKC trial on Fri/Sat June 12/13! Love to see you both there!!!

Truthfully, all would be fun to visit and watch. So you may just want to go to the closest. If you do come to JAG, we can try to figure out somehow to meet and visit....


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AsterYou could come to the DOCNA trial in Bloomsberg, Pa
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I'm actually not familiar with DOCNA. I mean, I've heard of it, but that's about it. I'm just starting to trial with my novice A dog though so I don't want to go with a venue that I'm not familiar with. (I've only trained for USDAA and AKC) 

Thanks for the idea though. If I had a more experienced dog (and she had a more experienced owner!) then I would jump at the opportunity.












> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLeeI'll be at the JAG AKC trial on Fri/Sat June 12/13! Love to see you both there!!!
> 
> Truthfully, all would be fun to visit and watch. So you may just want to go to the closest. If you do come to JAG, we can try to figure out somehow to meet and visit....


Well, the JAG trial is only about 18 miles away (just google mapped it) from where I will be staying, so I think that is definitely the closest!


----------



## bigmare2 (May 26, 2008)

Come to JAG! I will be there on Sun and would love to meet other GSD lovers! Where do you live?
Mary and the girls (white GSD Heidi and Ali who just tags along for now)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

SInce I'll be at JAG on Fri/Sat and Mary with her GORGEOUS Heidi (hey, did you Double Q on Fri???) will be there on Sunday, you'll get to meet at least one of us. Mary's easier to find cause Heidi's that striking white.

We both run in Excellent B 24" so you can go to the confirmations on fasttimes.com to see the APPROXIMATE times...... I'd get there early just in case though.


----------



## bigmare2 (May 26, 2008)

Almost Double Q'd but dropped 1 bar in JWW thanks to me. Just one correction, Heidi is now in 26". Yep, I'm easier to find because I'm the odd ball! (and I like it that way). Well, we're either real early or real late. I believe that Sun is big to small, so we should be early.
How did you do both days Jen? I had to work Sat and Sun :~(
Stupid work! Now my days are ALL messed up!! I kept thinking today was Mon!
Mary and Heidi (big silly white dog)


----------



## LuvWorkingGSDs (Aug 24, 2008)

Awesome.







I will be there on Saturday with my little sister since I have to head back down to VA on Sunday. It's great to know there will be at least one shepherd running! (There's usually only one GSD competing in my area.)


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

I also was only at the trial on Friday, also cause of my work schedule. I had TWO NQ's, so I beat you! I liked both courses but the darn knocked bar thing. JWW was my big fat mouth as USUAL. If I'd just shut up my poor Bretta could focus on the course and not try to figure out if I'm saying something important or just flapping my gums (







).

We are lucky in this area cause there are at least 5 GSD's that are at most trials in ExB (maybe more?) and I frequently also see GSD's coming up in the ranks.


----------

